# Constant Restart



## GoneRacin

Is any one having the issue with their phone restarting on its own, my phone does it many times a day. Right now I am on OMJ's EVOZone rom, I am going to switch roms again to see if it will stop. I am at a ver y frusrating tim right now, I have more problems with my 3D than I had combined with my Hero or my EVO 4G.


----------



## AndroidBall

i have never had these issues before. If you could run a logcat before it reboots. BTW is this random or when you ae doing a specific task?


----------



## GoneRacin

It is a ramdom thing, just restarts when ever it feels like it. It had to do with the last two roms that I flashed, they must have been unstable for that to happen. Now that I have flashed yet another it seems to have stopped. So I would have to assume that the OMJ rom is unstable and the one prior is also unstable. I am now on the Showdown 1.0 and everything is running smooth as butta. I really can't wait for MYN to finish his two point three so I don't have to be a flash whore, But I probably will anyways.


----------



## Neogenx

Do you do full wipes between roms? If not that is the cause of it. Different system.UI files cause issues


----------



## tandxcstar1

Its your device and not ROM. Same issues I had and tried everything and nothing worked. Soooo I ordered another evo @sprint store and this one has not even rebooted once. Gl

Sent from my tricked out pay phone across the street from the liquor store.


----------



## hoffreaper

I had this issue when I got my Evo 3D and I did end up getting it replaced. However, I did notice if you used Advanced Task Killer on a stock rom it did cause reboots because it would conflict with the one built into Sense 3.0. Mine phone still kept rebooting but the removal of the task manager also increased the time between reboots.


----------



## surfjunkie1

I have a stock threevo running Gingerbread not even two weeks old and I'm having the same issue (random reboot). I'm thinking it's gotta be an issue with the phone.


----------



## tandxcstar1

"surfjunkie1 said:


> I have a stock threevo running Gingerbread not even two weeks old and I'm having the same issue (random reboot). I'm thinking it's gotta be an issue with the phone.


Dl neocore from android market and run it on interactive for 5 mins. Make sure 4G, Bluetooth, and GPS is on. If you get a restart with the above on and running neocore its your phone. Bad processor. Have you tried hard reset yet? Just curious... Thx

Sent from my tricked out pay phone across the street from the liquor store.


----------



## tandxcstar1

"hoffreaper said:


> I had this issue when I got my Evo 3D and I did end up getting it replaced. However, I did notice if you used Advanced Task Killer on a stock rom it did cause reboots because it would conflict with the one built into Sense 3.0. Mine phone still kept rebooting but the removal of the task manager also increased the time between reboots.


NEVER use any Atk... It sucks and its pointless.. causes more harm then good. Stay away lol.

Sent from my tricked out pay phone across the street from the liquor store.


----------



## surfjunkie1

Ran Neocore, no restart. My phone has been on it's best behavior for almost 48 hrs. not one restart. I'm gonna see what it does for a little longer before a hard reset. Thanks.


----------



## AdhvanIt

"Neogenx said:


> Do you do full wipes between roms? If not that is the cause of it. Different system.UI files cause issues


This is not actually the reason you should wipe between flashing ROMs. SystemUI.apk is in the /system/app directory, all ROM install scripts include a line to format the system partition. We wipe data, cache and dalvik between flashes as the data that your apps write may not be completely compatible between ROMs. Incompatible data most commonly effects only the apps causing force close or crashes. Not hard reboots.

Just wanted to help clear up that little bit.


----------

